# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Mira, desk companion robot, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Alonso Martinez

----------


## Airicist

Mira the robot looking around

Published on Feb 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Mira playing peek-a-boo

Published on Jun 4, 2015




> Mira is a desk companion that makes your life better one smile at a time. This project explores human robot interactivity and emotional intelligence. Currently Mira uses face tracking to interact with the users and loves playing the game “peek-a-boo”. As her understanding of the world and people's emotions get richer so will her ability to interact with people in a more meaningful way.

----------

